# quick help, bent rim flat tire rental car



## mendota1 (Sep 20, 2010)

We were driving on the blue ridge parkway with an Avis Subaru rental car when we hit a pothole which caused a flat tire and a bent rim.  We changed the tire and are now at a hotel .
We have a AAA card and did not take out the extra insurance through Avis.
Do we call Avis now?  I am concerned that they will charge us double for a new tire.  Do we just buy a new tire?  Do we  need to go to a Subaru dealer to get the low air symbol off of the dash board?  
We have our own insurance on the cars that we drive at home.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## siesta (Sep 20, 2010)

hey there, sorry for your vacation troubles. This is what I would do.

First thing is first, check your credit card benefits, alot offer some sort of rental car protection.  (chances are yes)

If not, call your insurance company see if you are somehow covered in anyway (chances are no)

Even if you did get the rental car insurance, I have seen clauses in rental car agreements that the renter is still liable for any damage to tires, windscreen and undercarriage.  So don't beat yourself up too much over not getting the coverage.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 20, 2010)

And you don't have to go to subaru to get rid of the low tire pressure indicator.  Once you fix the tire, it will go away when you start the car next.  The sensor has a 10% threshold, so once you get the tire pressure back to what it is supposed to be, you'll be good.


----------



## siesta (Sep 20, 2010)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> And you don't have to go to subaru to get rid of the low tire pressure indicator.  Once you fix the tire, it will go away when you start the car next.  The sensor has a 10% threshold, so once you get the tire pressure back to what it is supposed to be, you'll be good.



if the rim is bent, it is possible axle is as well, throwing off the alignment.  Even with a properly inflated tire this indicator may not go off.  Or maybe its just the rim is bent thus allowing air to seep out. Either way i wouldn't waste a trip to subaru


----------



## mendota1 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks to all who replied.  We will be taking the car into the shop tomorrow and find out the extent of the matter
Jane


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you pay with Amex as I think they may still cover some parts of claims?  Let us know what happens....good luck.

Brian


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2010)

There's likely some clause in your rental contract requiring you to notify them, so call Avis.

If you had collision coverage on your auto-insurance, chances are that they will provide coverage... subject to your deductable. As others say, the CC you used to rent the car will likely cover claims by Avis not covered by your own insurance... for claims by Avis, not your own repairs.


----------



## RDB (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't know about Subaru, but fwit my Buick has a Low Tire reset button inside the fuse panel at right end of dash.  With engine running, depress and hold the button while the light flashes twice then stays off.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 22, 2010)

You might be able to file a claim against the city or state that the damage was done in.  I hit a pothole in Honolulu and filed a claim and got paid about six months later.  There was an article in the local paper about how to file a claim and a lot of people were doing it.  There was a lot of paperwork and a few phone calls and I didn't think that I would ever see any money, but they did pay about 75% of the cost of a new tire.


----------



## mendota1 (Sep 26, 2010)

fyi- exchanged rental car in Asheville.  Will wait to see if anything further happens.


----------

